# Pink Foam Droppings from WHAT?!



## BuggyD (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All,

We have a 100+ year old house. We currently have a pest company attempting to rid our house of rodents... in the past we've had squirrels get in the attic, an opossum in the wall and a rat in the kitchen. Disgusting. Anyway, they have supposedly sealed up under the house and we've stopped hearing the sounds in the wall so I think the opossum is gone. 

About 2-3 months ago we were in the kitchen one night and a rat ran out and through the house to a closet under the stairs at the front of the house. We couldn't catch him. We put all kinds of traps etc out as did the pest company and he still hasn't been caught. We also put out some rat poison. 

About a month ago there started to be some PINK FOAM on the hardwood floors near the poison. If it wasn't cleaned up quick enough it turned to a reddish black liquid (I'm assuming this is foamy blood). This happened multiple times over several days. We put baby gates up to see if we could figure out where it was coming in/ what it was. The foam disappeared. We took the baby gates down this weekend and the foam was back yesterday. The pest people said they have no idea what it is...it has to be coming from some kind of animal! We cleaned up the foam last night and there was more this morning. Anybody have ANY ideas as to what this could be??? 

Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a wild guess since I'm not there to see it.
A hundred year old house most likly was ballon wall construted. Which means the walls are hollow all the way from the basement or crawlspace to the attic.
If they just used pink foam board instead of real wood to try and block up the stud bays under the house the critters can just chew through it.
Once they eat it there going to be pooping it out.

As I said it's just a guess.


----------



## BuggyD (Sep 25, 2012)

They used a had wire mesh to block up under the house... I'm not sure I was specific enough about the droppings... it looks like a spray foam initially then turns to a dark red/black liquid... very gross. I'm trying to upload a pic but it doesn't want to let me...will see if I can figure it out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did the exterminators lay out rat poison? It causes internal bleeding to kill them.


----------



## BuggyD (Sep 25, 2012)

We did lay some out ourselves...that's what I figured it was from. But it's been nearly 2 months since we saw the first pink foam. Then it went away for a while...came back...went away...and just came back again. I guess it could be from more than 1 rodent. Ugh!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I suspect a mold, fungus, bacteria, etc. Possibly a chemical reaction also. Probably coincidental to the rodent problem.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmmm odd, I like a mystery. Ghost droppings, aliens, poltergeist? Probably not. Motion detecting game camera a possibility. Some type of powder (baby?) on the floor to show tracks would be my first choice. Sticky traps would be second.
JIm


----------

